# Just got it back



## S.Snake (Jul 21, 2010)

Basically I drank too much a couple of nights ago and i made the dumb decision to smoke weed. I spent the night throwing up and feeling not like my self. Its been a couple of days and I feel hazy.

It took me a few months to recover last time and I think its gonna take shorter this time, but does anyone have tips on how I can get decent sleep, because I feel half of this experience is the inability to sleep well/feeling tired all the time.

I've been taken some multi vitamins, cod liver oil and vitamin B12 to aid in removing the brain fog but I am still dealing with anxiety and such. Also the worst thing right now is that my appetite has diminished and my concept of time is weird.

Thanks


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

You can try natural sleep aids such as Melatonin. There is also chamomile tea and other similar herbs. I think there's something called Valerian Root (an herb) that helps a lot with anxiety. I also suffer from sleep issues...namely not being able to fall asleep till the early hours of the morning and waking up super late.


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

Mind if i ask you how you plan on recovering and how you managed it last time mate?


----------



## S.Snake (Jul 21, 2010)

I just lived man, it was during the summer so I had school coming up. School made my busy so I was essentially forced to get my shit together and I just got over it, it was a big confidence building experience.

I plan to recover by doing the same, just live life and not let this stop me from doing things. As I mentioned I am taking some multi vitamins that are supposed to help the mind with the brain fog and such. I am hoping to recover by end of June however because I am visiting family in Europe in July.

When i recovered life fully went back to normal, I was able to go out drinking etc with no problems. I even smoked a little weed here and there but Friday night I went over my limit.


----------



## doritocakes (May 20, 2012)

If you successfully got over DP, why the hell would you smoke weed again? You wanted it to come back?


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

Good question idiotic decision in my opinion. He could have it for life now.


----------



## S.Snake (Jul 21, 2010)

You guys need to stop being negative.

I stated that I had done it a few times well after my first episode and I've been fine.


----------



## S.Snake (Jul 21, 2010)

Today I am actually feeling better, been taking my vitamins and slowly im gaining my appetite back. My sleeping is still weird and its the main thing that's throwing me off and I am still zoning out at times.

I would say I am at 60% right now and hopefully 80% by the end of the month.

Although this totally sucks now, I am sorta glad it happened because I know this will make me stronger as a person and also help me realize that I am fucking around too much and I should get back on track with my future and such.


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

Didn't mean to bash you but i know what its like being drunk on a night out with friends. Please just bare in mind that this is hell. I have a positive attitude as from the past few days. I think i can actually recover.


----------



## doritocakes (May 20, 2012)

Maybe I just don't understand, because from what I understand, the effects of weed are basically that of DP/DR. Anyway, that's not the issue at hand. Good luck with recovery.


----------



## S.Snake (Jul 21, 2010)

yeah it was a bad decision for sure. but i need to press forward even though its tough due to my constant drowsiness


----------

